# Question about scales?



## NicksWifey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a pressing question regarding a set of scales my fiance just bought for us. The scale has always been my foe and never my friend and I used to weigh religiously when I lived at home with my parents. That scale was set the same that the scale was at the DR's office my mom works for. I hadn't weighed in over a month and my clothes still fit the same. Sometimes I get bloated when I'm PMS'ing but other than that, I have noticed no real difference in my weight and when I look in the mirror, I look the same as I did a year ago, except my thighs are a little bigger.

So I get on the scale today that we got and it said I had gained 16 pounds...WTF?! I'd like to think if that's the case, I seriously would've noticed a big ass difference, like my clothes fitting more tightly and me looking bigger in general. I still wear my size 12 and like all things, some clothes are always a bit bigger or tighter than others (just depends on the brand) but a size 12 is what I've always felt comfortable in.

I have a hard time believing this blasted scale and it makes me wonder, how accurate are they really? I seriously cannot forsee myself gaining 16 pounds in two months without there being any kind of physical evidence. Any advice?


----------



## concertina (Jun 23, 2008)

Hmmm, well...I've had that happen with really cheap scales. Honestly, unless a scale costs $50+, its gonna be pretty crappy, in my experience. 

A 5 pound discrepancy I could understand, but certainly not a 16 pound one. I'd try another scale and see what it says. Or, try the scale you have on a different surface at a different time of day.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 23, 2008)

If you have a dumbbell (the heavier the better), put it on the scale to see how much it weighs so you know how much your scale is off by. If you gained that much you would notice in such a short time.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for responding! My fiance spent around $40 on it, it's a Taylor. The one my mom had at home was the old fashioned kind, like the kind in a DR's office and I always relied on that.

I would like to think I would notice a 16 pound weight gain as well, LMAO. I still ate two taco's tonight anyway! Take that damn scale!


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 24, 2008)

I would think the scale is wonky. But if you haven't noticed any difference in the way you look or how your clothes fit... Who cares?


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 24, 2008)

Does your scale have a spring? I doubt you gained 16 pounds in 2 months. First, your clothes wouldn't fit the same if they still fit.  Second, you would need to eat 1,000 extra calories a day to gain that much weight in 2 months.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 24, 2008)

yea 16lbs is alot. thats like 2 pants sizes maybe?

measure urself once a month instead lol! thats what i do. my scale would change so much and my clothes would fit the same so i couldnt take it anymore.


----------

